# Who makes Arctic Cat ATV snow plows???



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Our local Gander Mountain used to sell Arctic Cat ATV's. They stopped and only have a few plows and push tube assemblies left. All the boxes say Arctic Cat on them. I was wondering who manufactures plows and accessories for Arctic Cat? I have a 2000 Yamaha Big Bear 400 4x4. Can I use the plow and push tube assembly and buy a mount for my ATV or are these made just for Arctic Cat ATV's? 

Thanks, NYH1!


----------



## shtuk (Sep 7, 2008)

kimpex makes the Arctic Cat plow system. There are a few differences between the true kimpex plow system and the one they make for Arctic Cat but any dealer selling kimpex should be able to make something work for you. kimpex has a pretty good online catalogue, you can check there also. 

If you are looking for accesories for the plow I would not recommend the remote angle adjustment. Mine broke in a few days.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

shtuk, thanks for the info. I'm getting my old Moose plow and push tube system back from the guy I gave it to a few years ago. He doesn't use it anymore. All I'll have to do is make the mount. My father and I will probably make it this weekend.


----------

